# Autoglym Overpriced?



## tomw1966 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anybody think this package is overpriced or is there any alternatives because in my experience autoglym has good quality products,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGLYM-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4cfa4dc539

Cheers


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

On the face of it I'd say that's a good price but I don't know how much the bundle would normally be. Some of those bottles sell for £10-15 each, and there's a good number of them in the bundle.


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

you can normally buy 3-4-2 on autoglym products at halfrauds so maybe better chcking prices there first


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been using autoglym products for years and years. I do wonder if they are still leading as there are so many other products on the market that are cheaper and even more expensive. So much marketing hype. Share your experience.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The feeling I've got from reading around is that the Autoglym range has some hits and misses. This is true of any range though. Expensive doesn't necessarily mean better. Products that have stood the test of time don't necessarily market themselves the loudest or perhaps aren't as trendy, but often work better. I'm not sure where I rank Autoglym really.

In general there are just too many products chasing pointless niches, or creating markets where none is needed. Why have two processes when you can sell a product and create a third process? You only have to look around on Detailing World to see the result of this in action - people asking what sealant works best in winter or for a given colour of paint for example. I predict that within a few years manufacturers will cotton on and produce "winter" and "summer" sealants. With the same stuff in both bottles. A good number of products are already others rebranded.

There's also a lot of trending in products.. Detailing World being another example of how you can find out what's in favour at the moment, what used to be in favour, and so on. And you'll always find product evangelists. I've tried products that people sing the praises of and have found them to be poor choices that have ultimately resulted in more work for myself.

My advice: when you find something that suits you and does what you want it to do, stick with it. Chasing "better" products is often a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## keano (Dec 21, 2011)

baz8400 said:


> you can normally buy 3-4-2 on autoglym products at halfrauds so maybe better chcking prices there
> 
> first


 [email protected] are doing 3 for 2 on auto glym products.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bought the High Def wax at a show last year and have been very impressed. I still like my Swissvax but the autoglym stuff shines well and is very hardwearing.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Autoglym is ok but to me it's towards the bottom of the market.
Plenty of great waxes and glazes out there. But the price rises as a square of the improvements. Never use a polish!

Look on the web for Swissol and Zymol to name but a couple.


----------



## dalejones (Jan 25, 2012)

very overpriced!


----------



## dubberdean (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd agree on overpriced.

I'm a dodo juice convert.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Dodo juice here too. Used Autoglym before though and wouldn't get a bundle. Still get the interior shampoo from them though.


----------

